# Pax came up with a wonderful idea for the app



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

He suggested that for long trips, Uber needs to let the drivers find someone that's going back to the driver's home city. That way we can get paid for both ways.


----------



## ddcano (Sep 1, 2015)

that's an excellent idea!!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I guess Lyft tried out that idea a while back. You can choose to get only pings heading towards home at the end of your day.
One potential problem is many riders do not put in their destination when they request a ride. Also, what will happen if the rider changes their mind and decide to go somewhere else.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Also, what will happen if the rider changes their mind and decide to go somewhere else.


Tell them if they want a taxi, they should call one. You are sharing my ride, *****!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah sounds pretty good. But its not going to solve the problem which will always be people


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> He suggested that for long trips, Uber needs to let the drivers find someone that's going back to the driver's home city. That way we can get paid for both ways.


May God bless that rider wherever he is


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

Another good idea for late night drunkies is for everyone to have an automatic HOME route in case they don't know where to go.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

There was a thread a couple of weeks ago where this is already being tested in one market. Since your home address is already in the partner app, they are able to say that they are going home, the app will try to pair them with a rider going the same way.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Luberon said:


> I guess Lyft tried out that idea a while back. You can choose to get only pings heading towards home at the end of your day.
> One potential problem is many riders do not put in their destination when they request a ride. Also, what will happen if the rider changes their mind and decide to go somewhere else.


 Pull over and let them out wherever you are at the time.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Luberon said:


> I guess Lyft tried out that idea a while back. You can choose to get only pings heading towards home at the end of your day.
> One potential problem is many riders do not put in their destination when they request a ride. Also, what will happen if the rider changes their mind and decide to go somewhere else.


Does Lyft still have the "home Destination"? Also to the OP, this isn't something new and I thought of this idea the very first time I got way out of my normal area. Too bad Uber brain farts can't figure this out it is better to have this option then to have hundreds of drivers turning their app off and drive back with dead miles.


----------



## uberdrivermensch (Aug 26, 2015)

Great idea, but I'm sceptical about the extent to which Uber would get behind this as giving preference to drivers returning towards their home direction could increase waiting time for the riders.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber is pushing UberPOOL with all of its problems. They could also push matching a PAX with a Driver if they wanted to.

Uber could promote this as
- Our drivers are working their a$$ off to provide a safe reliable way for you to get home. Help us to match a driver who lives in your city. This will get you matched to a great Driver and allow us to keep our Rates at a great value.

Uber could come up with an Incentive Program
- Get matched to a Driver who lives in your home city (area). Enter your destination address or just select "Take me Home". You will get matched to a great driver and earn Points (make up whatever points system Uber wants).

If Uber can convince drivers to pick up PAX#2 on an UberPOOL, they can convince PAX to select a Matched Driver.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

I would pay an extra 10% in Uber commission if they guaranteed me at least a 10 mile ride towards my home. Uber, if smart, would give that 10% to the rider who puts in the destination and selects the Home option. They might have to wait a few minutes more as the driver could be a few miles away. I know I would go a few miles more knowing I am getting very close to home.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> I would pay an extra 10% in Uber commission if they guaranteed me at least a 10 mile ride towards my home. Uber, if smart, would give that 10% to the rider who puts in the destination and selects the Home option. They might have to wait a few minutes more as the driver could be a few miles away. I know I would go a few miles more knowing I am getting very close to home.


Not necessary at all for Driver to give ANYTHING up. Rates already low enough. 
There is no need, zero, nilch, nada, nothing the Driver needs to "give up" in order for this to benefit Uber. What is the turnover rate for Drivers? How much does it cost Uber to get a New Driver? How much would this type of Last Call Match or Driver Match increase Drivers "Uber Satisfaction Level"?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Not necessary at all for Driver to give ANYTHING up. Rates already low enough.
> There is no need, zero, nilch, nada, nothing the Driver needs to "give up" in order for this to benefit Uber. What is the turnover rate for Drivers? How much does it cost Uber to get a New Driver? How much would this type of Last Call Match or Driver Match increase Drivers "Uber Satisfaction Level"?


I completely understand but I am just saying personally, it is that important to not run dead miles home.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> He suggested that for long trips, Uber needs to let the drivers find someone that's going back to the driver's home city. That way we can get paid for both ways.


Cabs have been doing that for...oh....ever. Welcome to 1980.


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

Are you refering to Uber, the technology company founded by Travis?

No, it would not work. Driver convenience and benefits are not a Uber priority. Only profits, profits, and more profits. (with sweat and blood, don't matter)

Sounds like a destination filter, and it was tested /being tested by Uber in certain cities. I believe is only a temporary feature to cheer up drivers, and this feature eventually will disappear.

Why? Because Uber is a company and is about "profits." Riders convenience is important for profits, not ours. Having a destination filter increasing the rider's pick up time. They want to gives us something to cheer up, to feel optimistic about driving for them, but something that will cost absolutely nothing to them, or next to nothing but yes this filter cost money (having riders wait longer is loosing or delaying potential revenue).

I hope, I am wrong and Uber cares about all of us, and is always seeking ways to improve our jobs and earnings.


----------

